# Julia Stemberger (& Sonja Kirchberger) @ Der König Von St. Pauli: Teil 2 + 4 (D 1997) [720p]



## Ruffah (1 Juni 2013)

Title:	Julia_Stemberger_-_Der_Koenig_von_St.Pauli-EP4-720p-(D1997)-RUFFAH.avi - 120 MiB
Time:	3mn 47s
Res.:	1280 x 720 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	16:9
Video:	XviD - 3 950 Kbps
Audio:	AC-3 - 448 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Julia_Stemberger_-_Der_Koen…avi (119,66 MB) - uploaded.net



*Sonja Kirchberger*
(Only short flashbacks from Teil/Episode 1, which i missed)



 

 

 

 

 

 

Title:	Sonja_Kirchberger_-_Der_Koenig_von_St.Pauli-EP2-720p-(D1997)-RUFFAH.avi - 12.8 MiB
Time:	26s 640ms
Res.:	1280 x 720 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	16:9
Video:	XviD - 3 836 Kbps
Audio:	MPEG Audio - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Sonja_Kirchberger_-_Der_Koe…avi (12,83 MB) - uploaded.net​


----------



## boy 2 (1 Juni 2013)

Danke für Julia hairy pussy!


----------



## da Oane (1 Juni 2013)

Die sieht man doch was für schöne Sachen aus Österreich es doch gibt.


----------



## scheffejj (9 Juni 2013)

ganz edel super!


----------

